# Walter & Lauter Reading PA soda



## steveinlanc (May 19, 2008)

Just got this in an auction lot. 6-7/8" tall, 2-3/4" diameter at base. No markings on base, two seams disappear about half way up the neck. Nifty green color has some blue in it, color changes greatly depending on the light. Damage on the rear of the lip and one small chip at the base in front.

 Front reads "WALTER & LAUTER | READING . PA" with the "A" in PA raised and underlined.

 Back reads "W&L" in very large outlined block print.

 My most recent bottle book is 1994, and it's not there. Also failed to find it online anywhere.  If anyone know about rarity and value on this guy I'd appreciate any info.  It is available if anyone's really serious about it.

 There are extensive detailed photos shot in sunlight at imageserver.lancaster-internet.net/WandL/.


----------



## steveinlanc (May 25, 2008)

A digger in York, PA says it's circa 1859-1865 and rare as far as Reading sodas go.  Anyone concur? Dissent?


----------



## privvydigger (May 25, 2008)

A scarce bottle, I believe its the first one I've seen


----------



## KentOhio (May 26, 2008)

I have one that says Walter & Brother, with a big W&B on the back. Think that's what they became in 1865?


----------



## steveinlanc (May 28, 2008)

Not sure, haven't yet found a lick of info on either company.  I did find Walter & Brother listed in my 1999 Kovels and in a few databases but no dates.  Reggie's never heard of it so I emailed Jim Hagenbuch.  Hopefully he'll have some info.


----------

